# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Χρώματα καλωδιων ραδιοφωνου HONDA  HR-V

## billtech

Παιδια σας χαιρετω,
προσπαθω σημερα να εγκαταστησω σε ενα HONDA HR-V αμαξι ενα mp3-radio καινουριο που πηρα.
Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι, ουτε το βυσμα του αμαξιου ταιριαζει στο ραδιοφωνο, ουτε οι χρωματισμοι των καλωδιων ταιριαζουν για να μπορεσω να κοσω το βυσμα και να το ανταλλαξω μεταξυ τους.
Εχω τραβηξει φωτογραφια τα καλωδια και φαινονται οσο γινετε καλυτερα οι χρωματισμοι. Αν εχει καποιος τις γνωσεις πανω σε αυτο να με βοηθεισει. Ο ΓΟΟΓΛΟΣ που το εψαξα λιγο δεν τα καταφερα να βρω ακρη. Ισως να το ψαχνω λαθος.

Το ραδιοφωνο ειναι το Pioneer DEH-1600UB

ΥΓ: παρακαλω τους admin να διορθωσουν το λαθος μου στον τιτλο του post "Χρωματα καλωδιων ραδιοφωνου σε HONDA HR-V". Συγνωμη για το λαθος.

----------


## georged30

Μην κοψεις την καλωδιωση υπαρχουν ανταπτορες αγορασε εναν να ξεμπερδεψεις.Δες εδω http://eshop.mrsound.gr/prod/3923/%C...FR-V-2006.html

----------


## billtech

Καλησπερα,
Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Επειδη θελω να ανταλλαξω 2 ραδιοφωνα απο ενα civic σε ενα hrv και να κανω ανταλλαγη σημαινει θα θελω 2 τετοιους adaptors σωστα?
Στο HRV δεν πειραζει να βαλω adaptor αλλα στο civic επειδη θα το δωσω δεν θα παω να πληρωσω τοσα λεφτα για adaptor για να το δωσω και ο ιδιοκτητης το πολυ πολυ να βαλει νεο ραδιο μετα. Συνεπως με συμφερει να κοψω το βυσμα και να το προσαρμοσω. αλλα δεν ξερω τα χρωματα.

----------


## georged30

Αν καποι απο τα ραδιοσιντι ειναι ηδη εγκατεστημενο δεν χρειαζεται ανταπτορα αν ειναι και τα δυο καινουργια τοτε ναι χρειαζονται δυο

----------


## billtech

το ραδιοcd που υπηρχε στο hrv δεν ταιριαζει το φις του με αυτο του civic.
το καινουριο που ηταν στο civic δεν ταιριαζει στο φις του hrv.

----------


## billtech

δηλαδη στο civic θελω ενα τετοιο
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Anschlusskab...item5b0bd7937a

----------


## billtech

Απλα για την ιστορια. 
Το εφτιαξα αλλαζοντας τα δυο connector απο τα 2 αμαξια μεταξυ τους.
Παραθετω την αντιστοιχια των χρωματων για να υπαρχει σε περιπτωση που την χρειαστει και καποιος αλλος.

----------


## cococrops

καλησπερα και καλο σαββατοκυριακο παιδες!!εχω ενα nissan sunny n13 με ενα κασετοφωνο blaupunkt και θελω να το αλλαξω με ενα οποιοδηποτε cd player με usb!!θα χρειαστω ανταπτορα?

----------


## kostasv

Δεν χρειάζεσαι ανταπτορα αλλα μπορεί να χρειαστείς για την κεραία!

----------

